
Reving Up C Applications with DataDraw Databases - thu
http://datadraw.sourceforge.net/
======
wrl
This actually looks really cool, but seems to have no support for concurrent
modification or access. I'm presuming that in order to make this thread-safe
you'd just need to lock the whole database.

Anybody aware of any thread-safe model layer for C?

~~~
tkinom
sqlite 3.0 later seems to be thread-safe.

BTW, how's datadraw compare to sqlite?

------
mamcx
Mmmm... this could be use as a kind of kdb+/q/j backend? I wish to build a
language that be array/table based.

Something else like this?

------
orion138
Is there any opensource using this already? I'd love to see some examples in
c++ with concurrent access.

~~~
jmnicolas
Look at the bottom of the page :

\- DataDraw (this project)

\- gnetman - an netlist translation tool, compatible with gEDA

\- BTSlave - a BitTorrent client

\- NetFS - a BitTorrent replacement

~~~
orion138
I had noted them when I posted, they didn't seem very recent (or to be more
precise... they don't seem very modern). The last few years have seen a
proliferation of in memory databases.

